
Biologists Call for Halt to Gene Editing Techniques - happyscrappy
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/20/science/biologists-call-for-halt-to-gene-editing-technique-in-humans.html?src=twr&_r=0
======
millermp12
Some hippies called for a halt to splitting the atom. You know how that story
went. Good luck with this one.

What's more, those who can, do. Those who can't make themselves insufferable
to others.

~~~
pc2g4d
"those who can, do"

Also works as a rationale for... basically anything. Murder. Theft. Slavery.
Etc. So maybe don't lean on that one.

